
Researchers harness DNA as the engine of super-efficient nanomachine - urumcsi
http://phys.org/news/2016-07-harness-dna-super-efficient-nanomachine.html
======
Alexsandros
I hope that such technology will work to the benefit. Maybe one day thousands
of people will be safe because of this machine. Thinking about human size
manipulation. How far away from it do you think we are?

